# USFWS moves to save endangered Coqui species



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Ecological Services in the Caribbean

Just thought this might be of interest.

Richard.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

This is good to hear. Tropical islands seem to always need help, especially when people are working to deforest them completely.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

insteresting, they shoudl go to Hawaii and get a ton of them, they have becomed an invassive species on the big island and are being eradicated as they are now posing a danger to local species.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Julio said:


> insteresting, they shoudl go to Hawaii and get a ton of them, they have becomed an invassive species on the big island and are being eradicated as they are now posing a danger to local species.


Wrong coqui... many of the frogs in this genus are colloquially called coquis. The one in Hawaii isn't at any risk. 

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ah ok, how many different species of Coquis are there?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Over 100 in the entire Carribbean, I think 16 in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Julio,

The Golden Coqui (Eleutherodactylus jasperi), yet another "coqui", is a federally-listed frog from Puerto Rico that is endemic to a tiny area of mountain top bromeliad thickets. All of the populations are on privaely held land, so it is another species in a very vulnerable state.

Take care, Richard.



Julio said:


> ah ok, how many different species of Coquis are there?


----------

